# Reading the Bible is ___________



## Jack K (Jun 28, 2014)

I used a line from Matthew Henry as my inspiration for an uncommon way to fill in that blank.

Gospel Teacher | Reading the Bible is ___________

Of course, there are many good ways one could finish that sentence. What's yours, and what do you think of mine?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 29, 2014)

... a blessing.

I mean no offense, but I think "treasure hunt" seems puerile to me and lends itself to those that just open the bible and blindly drop their fingers down seeking answers as if it were a magic 8-ball.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 29, 2014)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> ... a blessing.
> 
> I mean no offense, but I think "treasure hunt" seems puerile to me and lends itself to those that just open the bible and blindly drop their fingers down seeking answers as if it were a magic 8-ball.



Well I certainly hope no one takes it that way. Did the article give you that impression, or are you just thinking others will use the imagery in a way contrary to how the article used it?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 29, 2014)

The article's search, dig, cash in, rubric gave me the impression. I realize the item was apparently intended for children, but I think appealing to them in this manner obscures the many reasons of the importance of reading Scripture.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 29, 2014)

It's intended for adults, actually. Contrary to popular thought, colorful illustrations are often _un_helpful to kids because kids think more concretely, so I probably wouldn't use that illustration with anyone younger than about twelve.

Anyway, maybe I need to edit the article to add clarifications. It seemed pretty clear to me that the point of the illustration was that in the Bible we come to know Christ, our greatest treasure, and this is why we eagerly search the Scriptures and take them to heart. But if you read that as advocating a "magic 8-ball" approach to the Bible, that's a serious failure on the part of the article.

Did anyone else read it that way? My wife tells me I ought to leave the article alone; that my point was perfectly clear and a good one.


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 29, 2014)

comforting.

I have no trouble with the treasure hunt analogy, personally. I enjoy the aha moments of Scripture reading.

Just a day or two ago I was reading about Jesus washing his disciples' feet just prior to his betrayal - talking about his betrayer - and I realized that he was actually washing Judas's feet while discussing this. This amazed me. Imagining washing the feet of someone you KNEW was going to betray you within minutes or hours.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 30, 2014)

Jack K said:


> It's intended for adults, actually.


My mistake. The Gospel Teacher banner with "resources for kids" tagline at the top of the page confused me.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 30, 2014)

My website and book are aimed at adults who teach kids. That's a narrow and not-terribly-common focus, so lots of people think at first that I've written something directly for kids.


----------



## Hamalas (Jun 30, 2014)

I wasn't confused, but if you're worried a quick paragraph discouraging the "magic 8-ball approach" would be enough to ensure clarity. Good article!


----------



## whirlingmerc (Jun 30, 2014)

... is not a substitute for deeply studying or memorizing the Bible

I am trying to mesmerize Romans in greek and am finishing the first chapter and even though I could get the same out of it reading .... I feel I more closely meditate on it by memorizing a chunk of scripture like this


----------



## tmgoodwin (Jul 1, 2014)

peaceful


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1 (Jul 1, 2014)

Matthew 4:4


> But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.



To answer your question in form,

The Bible is, ".... It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God."


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 2, 2014)

The Bible is is the very Word of God in the words of men as the words of God.


----------



## KeithW (Jul 5, 2014)

Jack K said:


> Did anyone else read it that way? My wife tells me I ought to leave the article alone; that my point was perfectly clear and a good one.


I did not take it that way at all. It was very good. I have an analogy I use about Christian authors and preachers. There are treasure maps out there which lead you to treasures in the Bible. But there are both real treasure maps and false treasure maps. The hard part is learning the difference.

My first answer to the question is similar to this one.


Scott1 said:


> The Bible is, ".... It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God."


"Reading the Bible is" like eating spiritual food. If I don't do it I starve. When I read it, even if I don't understand a section it still seems to have an impact on me during the day.


----------

